# Introducing solids, first time mom



## that1russian.17 (Sep 25, 2017)

My son is 4 months old going on 5. I have been exclusively breastfeeding since he was born and now in introducing solids. I have done some research but I still would like personal answers. 
So my question is this. 
Do I have to start with rice cereal? Some places say yes some say no. I gave him some rice cereal yesterday and the day before but today I gave him apple banana baby food (not much at all maybe a couple tablespoons if that.) And a couple bites of some all natural applesauce later tonight But then I made some homemade sweet potatoe baby food w my baby bullet and im just wondering if it'll hurt to give him that tomorrow (I'd rather not use baby food since it is more money and not all natural) but im not sure if switching the foods that way will hurt his belly and/or cause allergies (someone told me it would) 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

I believe the best thing to give a baby is real food. My son ate very soft cauliflower for a year. I would make it then leave it the refrigerator till he finished it.

Avocado where my #1 's favorite for a long time.

Mostly, they ate what we were eating. Slowly they just where eating with us with no problems.

ETA - Sweet potatoes #3 's favorite for a long time. +++ If you are b/fing they don't need alot of food. It is more for helping the baby to learn to enjoy different foods and textures. :eat


----------



## IsaFrench (Mar 22, 2008)

i agree about real food .... cheapest easiest, providing it's the right texture for a baby, is you holding your baby sitting on your lap whilst you are eating from your plate (one handed = you have made sure before sitting to eat that all that is in your plate CAN be eaten without needing a knife to chop bits ...) & then baby can try some of the food that is in your plate ...


----------



## Sreesakthi (May 10, 2018)

No. Cereal is just empty calories. I started with steamed veggies.


----------



## Yazwas (May 21, 2018)

I love BLW (baby led weaning). I cant recommend it highly enough. With my first two I did the whole rice cereal to start with, then pureed everything then slowly introduced bits at 8 mo, etc.

I found both my boys (particularly DS1) extremely fussy with foods. 

With DD (she is 9mo now) I started BLW at 6 months and its been awesome not worrying about food. Basically she eats whatever we eat like toast, bread, pasta, meat..she loves steamed veggies. Anything she can pick up and hold she eats. Its a pleasure watching her eat! If you are interested in BLW I would check out teh website for more info.


----------



## roonnia (Aug 8, 2018)

that1russian.17 said:


> My son is 4 months old going on 5. I have been exclusively breastfeeding since he was born and now in introducing solids. I have done some research but I still would like personal answers.
> So my question is this.
> Do I have to start with rice cereal? Some places say yes some say no. I gave him some rice cereal yesterday and the day before but today I gave him apple banana pulp mashed with organic formula (not much at all maybe a couple tablespoons if that.) And a couple bites of some all natural applesauce later tonight But then I made some homemade sweet potatoe baby food w my baby bullet and im just wondering if it'll hurt to give him that tomorrow (I'd rather not use baby food since it is more money and not all natural) but im not sure if switching the foods that way will hurt his belly and/or cause allergies (someone told me it would)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hi my dear,

the opinions on rice cereal are very ambivalent. I never gave my baby rice or rice cereal at the beginning but tried to focus on fruits and vegetables. It seems that lot's of babies are into bananas and mine also loved mashed potatoes. I liked to explore together with my baby girl the different tastes of fruits and vegetables. Sometimes I also would just give her a carrot or a piece of an apple so she could suck at it and try to bit, this was nice to watch when she started toothing. I although had a look at the fruits so they wouldn't be too sugary or also I wouldn't feed her only bananas because they are really sweet actually.
You don't really have to buy all the baby food, you can prepare a lot on your own and when doing this you can choose where the fruits and vegetables come from!

Have fun exploring and experiencing the different reactions!
Roonnia


----------



## mirandawhyte (Jun 20, 2018)

I started mine with steamed vegetables. Real and natural foods are always the best. More benefits to your child.


----------

